# Formatierung funktioniert nicht ?!



## Queerdog (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin gerade dabei auf dem alten Rechner die FEstplatte zu formatieren um windows komplett neu zu installieren...

also habe ich mit startdiskette gebootet, die alte partition gelöscht, eine neue erstellt und anschließend wollte ich (wollte...) die festplatte formatieren.
das klappt auch alles schön und gut bis 21 %...
dann fängt er an zu versuchen, irgendwelche Zuordnungseinheit x (hier rattert er ab ca 390.000 aufwärts) wiederherzustellen.
dummerweise hört er garnicht mehr auf das zu machen, ich habe ihn schon mal 6 stunden laufen gelassen, er macht aber keine fortschritte...
was ist da denn los?
ist das ein hardware fehler?
was kann ich da machen?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort! 

Maxi


----------



## melmager (25. Oktober 2003)

> ist das ein hardware fehler?


Könne sein - Wenn dein BIOS die Festplatte richtig erkannt hat (Heads/Sektoren/Cylinder)
und du mehr wie 1% der Festplatte mit defekten Sektoren belegt ist, so ist sie
im Eimer (die 1% kommt auf den Hersteller an)

Meist gibt es vom Festplattenhersteller ein Diagnosetool das die Festplatte testet.
Must mal auf die entsprechende Homepage des Herstellers gehen.


----------



## Queerdog (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Danke für deine Antwort!

Scheint wirklich so zu sein, dass die Platte hinüber ist... hm, mist...

mal eine blöde (+ komische) frage?

Kann ich meine U DMA 100 platte an meinem Motherboard anschließen, dass nur U DMA 33 hat?

(ich würde mir nämlich anstatt einer "neuen" U DMA 33 platte lieber nochmal die gleiche festplatte wie die in meinem anderen System für raid kaufen...)

Dass der Datendurchsatz dann nur U DMA 33 entsprechend wäre ist klar, aber geht das?

MfG,
Maxi


----------



## chibisuke (25. Oktober 2003)

Ja normal schon... der UDMA standart schreibt abwärtkompatiblität vor, also sollte es kein problem sein...


----------



## Queerdog (25. Oktober 2003)

jupp, das kann ich bestätigen!

dankeschön!


----------

